# Can't say I wasn't warned



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I know you all pointed out how persistant the men are here but I didnt think it would happen to me. I've got a stalker. He spoke to me early last week, told me he was married and showed me a picture of his children on his phone as he insisted in helping me across the road. Now I am sick of the sight of him he's there every time I go out. Today he jumped into the lift just as the door was closing and pushed against me and tried to kiss me. So now he knows where I live and on what floor. Shouting at him or hitting him didnt seem to put him off, he just kept saying it was okay.
One of the doormen are going to have to go in the lift with me now and wait until I open the flat door. I know you warned me but I thought nobody would bother me at my age.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> I know you all pointed out how persistant the men are here but I didnt think it would happen to me. I've got a stalker. He spoke to me early last week, told me he was married and showed me a picture of his children on his phone as he insisted in helping me across the road. Now I am sick of the sight of him he's there every time I go out. Today he jumped into the lift just as the door was closing and pushed against me and tried to kiss me. So now he knows where I live and on what floor. Shouting at him or hitting him didnt seem to put him off, he just kept saying it was okay.
> One of the doormen are going to have to go in the lift with me now and wait until I open the flat door. I know you warned me but I thought nobody would bother me at my age.




Sadly it's not uncommon. 
Did the boab see him coming into the building? I would contact the police if I was you.
My friend had a stalker who used to ring her and tell her what she was wearing and why doesn't she wear such and such as it is so much nicer on her she couldn't figure out who it was and how he had her number.. turned out it was the dry cleaning guy. Never give out you phone number unless it's absolutely necessary


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm going to ask if anyone saw him. I'm coming over all British now, I'll see if he is there tomorrow before I involve the Police. I am hoping I will have scared him off with my reaction. I've also removed a diamond pendant I was wearing, he admired it and said 'expensive'
If thats what he's really after he's not getting it.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

greeny said:


> I know you all pointed out how persistant the men are here but I didnt think it would happen to me. I've got a stalker. He spoke to me early last week, told me he was married and showed me a picture of his children on his phone as he insisted in helping me across the road. Now I am sick of the sight of him he's there every time I go out. Today he jumped into the lift just as the door was closing and pushed against me and tried to kiss me. So now he knows where I live and on what floor. Shouting at him or hitting him didnt seem to put him off, he just kept saying it was okay.
> One of the doormen are going to have to go in the lift with me now and wait until I open the flat door. I know you warned me but I thought nobody would bother me at my age.


Age has no meaning to most Egyptian men all they see is a woman who is not Egyptian so therefore she must be liberal with her favours.....after all that's what they see on the tv.!!!!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Age has no meaning to most Egyptian men all they see is a woman who is not Egyptian so therefore she must be liberal with her favours.....after all that's what they see on the tv.!!!!


My Egyptian wife gets the same when they find out she is married to a foreigner.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A good tip is always wear sunglasses to prevent eye contact... they tend to think if you look at them in the eye then it's the green light for them to come on to you.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

My 19 year old son came over for a week at Xmas and got mega attention from Egyptian girls. Photos taken with them and even one who asked if he was married !!!

so it even happens the other way round !!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> My 19 year old son came over for a week at Xmas and got mega attention from Egyptian girls. Photos taken with them and even one who asked if he was married !!!
> 
> so it even happens the other way round !!!!


Yes but the girls will have been giggling and playing about...what happened to Greeny is a different scenario altogether she was actually violated,


----------

